# Facebook group for Sibelius Power Users



## snattack (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi!

I've created a Facebook group for Sibelius Power Users. One of my good friends created a similar group for Finale users a couple of months back, and it has been of great help to all users in the group for quick support and tips.

This group is aimed for users working in the professional field using Sibelius as their main work tool. This includes orchestrators, arrangers, composer, engravers, etc. The purpose of the group is to become a platform where members quickly can provide each other with support, panics, tips of workflow enhancements, plugins, discussions, relevant news, etc.

Anyone can join this group, but it is not mainly meant for lite users since those kind of groups already exist.

Well met!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/323691061147132/


----------



## bryla (Oct 24, 2014)

Great Andreas!

Do you have a link to the Finale group your friend created? I would love to be in the loop for that.


----------



## snattack (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi!

Here's the link!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/finalepower/


----------

